# moderatore

## stefanonafets

Mush, se vuoi una mano per moderare il forum, sappi ke sono disponibilissimo!!!

Fatemi sapere, ciao a tutti!!!

----------

## m.mascherpa

grazie stafanonafets,

ne terrò conto. in realtà al momento di creare il forum

avevo proposto bsolar come moderatore, poi lo staff

di gentoo ha scelto me come moderatore semplicemente

perchè mi conoscono di più.

spero di poter introdurre presto nuovi moderatori.  :Smile: 

----------

